# KAC-PS500F can anyone tell me about this amplifier



## avira (Jul 21, 2008)

i have a kenwood KAC-PS500F can anyone tell me anything about it, because i bougth it second or third hand so i do not have any documentation or anything


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

http://manuals.kenwood.novenaweb.info/languages/EN/support/manuals/KAC-PS500F.pdf


----------

